# Bulk Apothecary Barrier Reef FO.



## Saponificarian (Dec 19, 2020)

I am in shock! Bulk Apothecary sent me 25lbs of scented water!

So I got an email from BA that they are doing a 25% of sale. I headed over, saw the Barrier Reef FO on sale and jumped on it. My parents had just send me some spending money for xmas so I thought I would get myself an early Xmas present.

To be honest, it was a bargain as I paid $56 and change for the 25lb and I figured I would decant about 15lb of it on the Canadian Destash Facebook group at a great price. Shipping to Canada and customs was over the price I paid for the Fragrance but that was fine, the FO was a crazy deal.

I got the package on Thursday evening and didn’t have time to play until last night. I opened the can and it was water, scented water! I kid you not. I was in shock! I opened the jug myself so I am wondering how that happened. I did read reviews on their website that the FO didn’t mix with Soy wax. I thought it was just a finicky FO. Nope, it’s because it’s water based! There was nothing like that on their website.

I can hear my mum in my head, whispering if it’s too good to be true, it usually is 

I am not sure what to do with this jug! I made a batch of 500g batch with it and this morning, I can smell nothing. If not for the shipping and custom duties, I will chuck it as a lesson and move on and never shop with bulk apothecary again! But yea, they misrepresented, so I am going to send them an email.


I don’t think I will get a refund or anything but I am going to complain still. I have attached pics of the FO in my oils.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 19, 2020)

I am so sorry this happened. I would definitely send an email! I've never ordered from BA, and now I never will - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 19, 2020)

I would absolutely demand a refund. Its being sold as a fragrance oil, if its water based then its been falsely advertised.


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 19, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I am so sorry this happened. I would definitely send an email! I've never ordered from BA, and now I never will - thanks for sharing.



I have only ever shopped with them twice, I think and this is the first time I am ordering FO... so never again. I have narrowed down my FO suppliers to 5 and I am never deviating from those 5 going forward.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 19, 2020)

I never like BA. Is this the same FO that is advertised as 288.00 for $25 lbs? If it is I see nothing stating it is water-based. The SDS indicates it is a FO insoluble in water. As for not mixing with soy wax, while I am not a candle maker maybe @jcandleattic and lend info on whether some fo's mix with soy wax or not in candles. I saw in the reviews someone mentioned it would not mix in her soy wax candles. I vaguely remember reading something in the past about some fo's not mixing with all soy container waxes, but I could be wrong. 

Could you smell it OOB? Did you try mixing some in water and see if it mixes? Also, put some on a piece of paper and see if it is oily.  Maybe someone errored transferring from the drum. But if you find out it is really an FO I would make another test batch using 4% fo of the total batch weight and see if you get any smell. If it turns out to be a bad fo that does not hold in soap that just sucks, if something is wrong with it that is a different story. Before calling I would certainly determine this is an FO. It would definitely suck to end up with 25 lbs of fo that does not hold in soap, but maybe you could use it in m&p or hp.


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 19, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> I never like BA. Is this the same FO that is advertised as 288.00 for $25 lbs? If it is I see nothing stating it is water-based. The SDS indicates it is a FO insoluble in water. As for not mixing with soy wax, while I am not a candle maker maybe @jcandleattic and lend info on whether some fo's mix with soy wax or not in candles. I saw in the reviews someone mentioned it would not mix in her soy wax candles. I vaguely remember reading something in the past about some fo's not mixing with all soy container waxes, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Could you smell it OOB? Did you try mixing some in water and see if it mixes? Also, put some on a piece of paper and see if it is oily.  Maybe someone errored transferring from the drum. But if you find out it is really an FO I would make another test batch using 4% fo of the total batch weight and see if you get any smell. If it turns out to be a bad fo that does not hold in soap that just sucks, if something is wrong with it that is a different story. Before calling I would certainly determine this is an FO. It would definitely suck to end up with 25 lbs of fo that does not hold in soap, but maybe you could use it in m&p or hp.



Bulk Apothecary sent me scented water  I made a batch with 6% FO. It accelerated with using just the whisk and was almost separating and I had to throw it in the oven.

I attached pics of the FO on the wooden floor of our patio where I decanted some yesterday, all that is left is watermark. The FO is foamy like some additive have been added. After sleuthing online, I found that Bulk Apothecary has been selling this FO as diffuser oil on Amazon under the brand name Eternal Essence https://www.amazon.com/Barrier-Reef-Premium-Fragrance-Oil/dp/B07BB3S8Q5

You can see where it spilled on the carton. It left a water mark! FOs will leave an oily residue not water stain.

I suspect what I got wasn’t an FO but a mix of FO, water and some additives for a diffuserIt does smell fruity coming out of the jug but I made a batch yesterday at 6% FO and I smell nothing this morning after unmolding.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Dec 19, 2020)

I've ordered fragrance oils from them before and never had this happen but I've never ordered such a large amount before. I would definitely contact them about it because it's listed as a fragrance oil and no mention of water being in it at all.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 20, 2020)

You call and tell them that someone made a mistake and sent you scented water as opposed to a fragrance oil and you would like the correct product sent to you immediately or you want a full refund.


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 21, 2020)

So I called Bulk Apothecary and I was told I will not be getting a refund because it's a clearance item. 

I have reported them to BBB for Ohio and I got an email to copy them in all my interactions with BA. I have also initiated a PayPal dispute. 

I am going to get my money back.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 21, 2020)

Thankfully you used Palpal. Has paypal already settled the case? If not, hopefully it goes in your favor. In my opinion, BA is not a great company, that I will not deal with. I had a problem with them many years ago and that ended my using them as a supplier.

Actually, on the wood, it looks like an oil stain to me, but I could very well be wrong. Have you tried mixing it with water and see if it mixes? If not I would still say it is a weak fragranced oil. Maybe you can make up a nice smelling room spray, some hand sanitizer, etc. 
I would still test it in a tiny batch with a higher percentage.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 21, 2020)

Saponificarian said:


> So I called Bulk Apothecary and I was told I will not be getting a refund because it's a clearance item.



Horse hockey!  I just did a screen shot of the FO and there is no indication that the price has been reduced.  I also took a screen shot of an alphabetical listing of their "Clearance" and it's not listed.



> I have reported them to BBB for Ohio and I got an email to copy them in all my interactions with BA. I have also initiated a PayPal dispute.  I am going to get my money back.



Good for you.  My only concern is in their description:  *Barrier Reef:*_ Stunningly beautiful blend of coral reef and paradise - this is a watery, clean marine type with top notes of fresh tangy fruit, heart notes of melon and rose with a clean crisp water base. _

But regardless, it's advertised as a fragrance OIL, NOT fragrance water.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 21, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> Good for you.  My only concern is in their description:  *Barrier Reef:*_ Stunningly beautiful blend of coral reef and paradise - this is a watery, clean marine type with top notes of fresh tangy fruit, heart notes of melon and rose with a clean crisp water base. _
> 
> But regardless, it's advertised as a fragrance OIL, NOT fragrance water.


I would still read this as a fragrance description of top, middle (heart) and base notes. Not that they are saying it is a fragrance water. Anyway, they are selling this as a fragrance oil, as you said and are clearly not interested in making this right.


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 21, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Thankfully you used Palpal. Has paypal already settled the case? If not, hopefully it goes in your favor. In my opinion, BA is not a great company, that I will not deal with. I had a problem with them many years ago and that ended my using them as a supplier.
> 
> Actually, on the wood, it looks like an oil stain to me, but I could very well be wrong. Have you tried mixing it with water and see if it mixes? If not I would still say it is a weak fragranced oil. Maybe you can make up a nice smelling room spray, some hand sanitizer, etc.
> I would still test it in a tiny batch with a higher percentage.



I initiated the dispute with Paypal this morning after my call with BA and they trying to justify their fraud with the ‘the water base’ description. Really?

Paypal has sent the dispute to BA and they are expected to reply before Dec 31st. Let’s see what they come up with.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 22, 2020)

Maybe let them know that this issue is being discussed on the SMF so there are more than a few people who will be making purchasing decisions based on whether this company does the right thing voluntarily. Because if they only do it bc PayPal forces them to do so, that's not "making it right" in my book.


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 23, 2020)

You better get a screen shot of that page before they change it.
It is listed as a F-Oil even though they also say just fragrance.
also screen shot the reviews, looks like others last year said it was not blending, which cues me into it being a goof of the manufacturing.


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 23, 2020)

Lin19687 said:


> You better get a screen shot of that page before they change it.
> It is listed as a F-Oil even though they also say just fragrance.
> also screen shot the reviews, looks like others last year said it was not blending, which cues me into it being a goof of the manufacturing.



Oh I did.

BBB is mediating right now and they haven’t responded to PayPal.

Just thought to get back to everyone... I got a full refund from BA.

Never again guys, never again!

Now what to do with 25lbs of scented water?


----------



## AliOop (Dec 23, 2020)

Congrats!! I appreciate you sharing your experience, bc I for one will never ever order from them now!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 23, 2020)

The SDS for this fragrance states Fragrance Oil. Sorry I did already mention that fact. I do hope it gets resolved but as we all know unfortunately there are fo's that just do not work in cp soap. I would try it in hp. And I am one to fight tooth and nail when I get ripped off, but sadly I see nothing indicating this is not fragrance oil. Did you test this on a piece of paper to see if it is oil or water? I read the description as a clean crisp water base scent.


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 23, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> The SDS for this fragrance states Fragrance Oil. Sorry I did already mention that fact. I do hope it gets resolved but as we all know unfortunately there are fo's that just do not work in cp soap. I would try it in hp. And I am one to fight tooth and nail when I get ripped off, but sadly I see nothing indicating this is not fragrance oil. Did you test this on a piece of paper to see if it is oil or water? I read the description as a clean crisp water base scent.



Unfortunately, this is not fragrance oil but scented water. I am guessing what they sold on clearance is different from the Barrier Reef they had on their website.

I have gotten my money back so I am never shopping with them again. I have only ever shopped there twice.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm glad you got your money back. You will have a lifetime of room spray it seems.


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 23, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I'm glad you got your money back. You will have a lifetime of room spray it seems.



You just gave a fantastic idea. Thanks @dibbles 

Anyone in Canada wants between 1-2lbs of room spray?? 

Pm me your address, you pay shipping. Can't promise you the smell will be worth your while though


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 23, 2020)

Congratulations, I am glad you got your money back.


----------



## Megan (Dec 23, 2020)

Saponificarian said:


> trying to justify their fraud with the ‘the water base’ description. Really?


Sounds like BA has some spies reading the forums...just saying


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 23, 2020)

Saponificarian said:


> Anyone in Canada wants between 1-2lbs of room spray??


Wish I was in Canada! Lol! I’m glad you were reimbursed! You know this explains my initial experiences with soap making! Bulk Apothecary was my first supplier for basically everything... I had quite a few batches go awry and almost gave up! A lot of my FO and some EO didn’t make good soap, but when my lotion bars didn’t hold the scent and then went bad,  I gave up on Bulk Apothecary and almost making soap too! Thanks for the affirmation! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 23, 2020)

violets2217 said:


> Wish I was in Canada! Lol! I’m glad you were reimbursed! You know this explains my initial experiences with soap making! Bulk Apothecary was my first supplier for basically everything... I had quite a few batches go awry and almost gave up! A lot of my FO and some EO didn’t make good soap, but when my lotion bars didn’t hold the scent and then went bad,  I gave up on Bulk Apothecary and almost making soap too! Thanks for the affirmation! Happy Holidays!



Happy Holidays to you @violets2217 

I doubt the cost of shipping it to you in the US will be worth it.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 23, 2020)

Since its water based, I wonder if hydro gel crystals would absorb it without going all weird. You could make decorative room refreshers if it did.





__





						Dollar Tree Craft: Gel Bead Air Freshener | Fluster Buster
					

Dollar Tree Craft: Gel Bead Air Freshener (re-usable). With only a couple of items from Dollar Tree you can make your own Gel Air Freshener. #airfreshener #gelairfreshener #homemadeairfreshener My kids call me a nerd because I love walking around the Dollar Tree. I'll walk up and down the isles...




					flusterbuster.com


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 23, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Since its water based, I wonder if hydro gel crystals would absorb it without going all weird. You could make decorative room refreshers if it did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for this idea. Looks like it's on Amazon. I will look for some around some stores around me, if I don't find, guess it will be Amazon then.


----------



## paradisi (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm glad you got your money back. BA has a history of shorting orders etc.

There are watersoluble fragrance oils but they're not watery,  being the fo blended with an emulsifier like ps20. They look and feel oily.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 23, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> In my opinion, BA is not a great company, that I will not deal with. I had a problem with them many years ago and that ended my using them as a supplier.


I had the same experience many years ago also and quit using them.
@Saponificarian   I'm sorry this happened to you. I always flinch when I read that a member is ordering from them but hate to warn them against doing so because their experience might be different from mine.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 23, 2020)

Saponificarian said:


> I have gotten my money back so I am never shopping with them again. I have only ever shopped there twice.



Congratulations.  

It's funny...I have tried several times to order from them, but they were always out of what I wanted and so I went somewhere else.  I would still like to check out their pigments.


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 23, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> It's funny...I have tried several times to order from them, but they were always out of what I wanted and so I went somewhere else.  I would still like to check out their pigments.


You have been really lucky so far then  Stay far away.


----------

